
Hailo brand drives off into sunset as MyTaxi arrives - rusk
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/hailo-brand-drives-off-into-sunset-as-mytaxi-arrives-1.2996766#.Wjp4-EBEnns.twitter
======
rusk
With all the chatter around Uber today, I thought it poignant to remind people
about how things could be done differently.

Apropos of this article, the _MyTaxi_ rebrand amounted to the complete
destruction of what was a very healthy experience for both customer and
driver.

Hailo did what Uber did, but stopped short of trying to eat the whole cake and
instead sought to enhance the market that was there by joining up customers to
drivers.

This worked amazingly well since you had all of the delightful customer
friendly features you get with Uber without the cognitive dissonance that goes
with making an established driver's family go hungry.

It was good for the drivers as well because it connected them to a "certain
type" of customer and they were even allowed to discriminate based on
geography or perhaps even some undisclosed customer rating feature (I honestly
don't know if this would be a thing but I believe Air B&B has something
similar so why not)?

It was a win win all around. A non-zero sum of technology and business that
unlocked an increase in growth in the market without inconveniencing anybody.

I miss Hailo and I hope somebody comes along with a worth successor soon.
Maybe [http://www.whistletaxiapp.com/](http://www.whistletaxiapp.com/) is that
App? I don't know. I have no affiliation with these guys but I really want
somebody to come along and rebuild this market.

